# River boat in France, suggestions needed



## calgal (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi, My husband, 2 teenage boys, and I want to lease a boat on one of the rivers in France for 3-7 days. Regions to choose from include Canal du Midi, Camarge, Burgundy, and several others. This is part of a 2 week trip to France, with probably 1 week in Paris. Any suggestions re duration of boat trip and location within France?
Thanks.


----------

